# Windorah, Queensland 2 -- Gibber, Clay and Mulga



## moloch05 (Dec 5, 2008)

There is a paved road that extends west from Windorah for about 120kms before finally giving away to gravel on the Birdsville and Diamantina Tracks. This road is a great place for night driving since there is very little traffic on it at night. It also passes through a variety of habitats that alternate between red dunes, gibber flats and clay pans. Gibber flats are barren places that are covered with small stones. All of these habitats support mulga trees, especially along drainages. Mulgas, like spinifex, are one of the characteristic plants of the Aussie outback. 

About 85km west of Windorah, the road descends a small escarpment into the Eyrean Basin. The habitats in the basin are particularly dry and mostly consists of gibber flats with cracking clay in places. Cracking clay is the home of the Fierce Snake as well as other species such as Speckled Brown Snakes and Mulga Snakes (a.k.a., King Brown Snake).

Here are a few pics of these varying habitats along the road to the west of Windorah.

Clay pans, red dunes and mulga forest in the distance.












Our first day at Windorah was hot (~40C) with a searing wind and dust storm






Eyrean Basin (85km+ west of Windorah)






Gibber flats with mulga trees 
















Cracking Clay. This bleak, hostile environment is the home of the Fierce Snake. Unfortunately, we could not find it on this visit and in fact, saw hardly anything here even at night. I think that the snake is probably more reliable earlier in the year when the temperatures are cooler and it must sun-bake for longer periods of time.






One morning, Nick decided to walk around on the flats to try and spot a Fierce Snake. He saw only a few dragons.






We have seen Grey Falcons before on these desolate plains but this year, could only manage the much more common Brown Falcon.

Brown Falcon (imm)






This is the escarpment at the edge of the Eyrean Basin.






Ring-tailed Dragons (_Ctenophorus nuchalis_) were common on rocks along the upper cliffs of this escarpment. They can be wary and difficult to approach but on this trip, I could walk right up to them for photos. This species, like the Central Military Dragon, is widespread in Australia. Some of the races look very different to these from Windorah.

Male #1











Male #2






Females were quite drab.






This _Ctenotus septenarius_ was found along the edge of the escarpment. 






Nick found this mummified Black-headed Python (_Aspidites melanocephalus_) . It did not show signs of external injury so I don’t know what caused its death. It just appeared to have died as it crawled between a couple of trunks of a mulga in a gully.






While in the basin, I saw a couple of Emus that were not far from the road. I was able to hide in a mulga thicket and then began to whistle and squeak. Emus are curious birds and it did not take long before they began to approach to try and find the source of the racket. 
















When I stepped out from cover, they raced away.






Clay pans were the preferred habitat of earless dragons (_Tympanocryptis tetraporiphora_). They usually were seen perched on small rocks near the road.











The lizard with the yellow face was a gravid. 






The lizards often stood on top of rocks.











Sometimes when it was hot, the lizards would stand upright on their hind legs with their breasts facing the sun. 






This lizard was asleep on the road one night.






Central Netted Dragons (_Ctenophorus nuchalis_) also lived here but they were more abundant on red sands where they were often seen on top of termite mounds.

Male in breeding colours






Another male:











Female:






Tessellated Geckos (_Diplodactylus tessellatus_) were the most common species of gecko on clay pans and gibber flats. They vary a little in colour and pattern. Here are a number of photos that illustrate this variability.


























I found two Fat-tailed Geckos (_Diplodactylus conspicillatus_) that looked very different to those that I have seen in Western Australia. It is hard to believe that they are the same species.

This one had a regenerated tail:






… and this one had its original tail.






Mulga trees provided cover for Northern Spiny-tailed Geckos (_Strophurus ciliaris_), Marbled Velvet Geckos (_Oedura marmorata_) and _Gehyra variegata_.

Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus ciliaris_)











Marbled Velvet Gecko (_Oedura marmorata_)











_Gehyra variegata_ were also arboreal geckos. They were easy to find at night on mulga trees.






This Red-naped Snake (_Furina ornata_) was one of the few snakes that I found on the trip. These little elapids are considered harmless due to their tiny size and reluctance to bite. They do put on quite a nice threat display.











Fuel is quite pricey in the outback. To keep costs down, I always try and hire for these little Hyundai. These are quick, fuel efficient and perfectly comfortable for one or two people.







Regards,
David


----------



## Camo (Dec 5, 2008)

Some greats pics you have thier mate. Sounds like you had a good time.

What kind of camera have you got?


----------



## Excalibur (Dec 5, 2008)

Great pictures there mate, thanks for sharing. Just out of curiosity, how big were those emus? They look pretty big.


----------



## justbrad (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, thanks for sharing your field trip with us... you guys always do a great job with these... cheers, Brad


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 5, 2008)

Great pics! I loved the last one :lol:


----------



## Col J (Dec 5, 2008)

Great pics once again. Just love those little red-napes.


----------



## gonff (Dec 5, 2008)

awsome a man!!!! sweet!


----------



## wizz (Dec 5, 2008)

great pic of Red-naped Snake ......


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.

Camo, I use a Canon 40D


Regards,
David


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 5, 2008)

wonderful photos david! your trips always amaze me!!! love the red naped! very lucky to see him!


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 5, 2008)

Grey Falcons.... they don't actually exist. They are a construct of Birds Australia to keep the romance in birding. Same with night parrots. 



-H


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 5, 2008)

(I thought I'd posted this earlier today, but it doesn't seem to have made it.)

Nice haul as usual, David. I think that bipedal _Tympanocryptis tetraporophora_ wins the cutest pic prize!

Stewart


----------



## krusty (Dec 12, 2008)

you have some realy nice photos of what looks like a great trip,i love the one of the dragon standing on it's back legs.


----------

